# Castaways In Ocean City Md



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any more recent experience with Castaway campground in Ocean City MD? I have seen the previous posts related to this campground when it was Eagles Nest and the bad experience that Battalion Chief had, but wasn't sure if the campground has turned the corner under the new management? Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Castaways in OC is great, it's all new so book now. We stayed last year and had a great time there. 
http://www.castawaysrvoc.com/

Will


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Had a co-worker stay their last July and he said its nice. BIG improvement. By this summer all the pools and the club house will be done. They even got a shuttle to the beach now. He said your safe to go.


----------



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and the scoop, guys. Hopefully we'll have a great time there this July. Do you guys happen to know the rules about taking the trailer across the chesapeake bay bridge-tunnel? I believe you're allowed to take trailers across but you have to turn off your propane tanks.

Thanks again for the info on Castaways.

Stephen


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Look here for rules

http://cbbt.com/

Will


----------



## Lynn & Steve (Jul 31, 2006)

Steven, I did this slide show last summer: http://www.realestateshows.com/show.php?ml...c&id=306534

They've done more upgrades and are currently building a new camp store and a building with a fitness center. We'll be there several times this summer so look for our Outback if you visit.

Lynn


----------

